# my heads scrambled.



## Steff (Jun 10, 2009)

Right i have been to tesco got some ham and cheese eggs , I want to make an omlette but i have had so much trouble in the past does anybody have any tips for me ? I know they is something about getting the right size pan and how do i turn it without it going all over the place? , i want to fill it with ham and cheese also ,do i wait until the cheese melts all over the frying pan and then serve ?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

steff09 said:


> Right i have been to tesco got some ham and cheese eggs , I want to make an omlette but i have had so much trouble in the past does anybody have any tips for me ? I know they is something about getting the right size pan and how do i turn it without it going all over the place? , i want to fill it with ham and cheese also ,do i wait until the cheese melts all over the frying pan and then serve ?



I eat omlettes all the time , get a quite small sized pan ,mix all your ingredients together first , heat your pan with a tiny spray of oil , or a drop , then put it in the pan and cook on a low/med setting [mines gas] after a few minutes , put the pan under the grill [med 'low] and cook the top through, it only takes a few minutes and then it comes out complete and fully cooked not a mess on a plate . you can always grate the cheese over the top.


----------



## Steff (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks glad you said i have a big frying pan was gonna use that so would i put the ham in with the egg and pepper in the bowl and stick it all in the pan or cook the omlette abit and then add ham?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

steff09 said:


> thanks glad you said i have a big frying pan was gonna use that so would i put the ham in with the egg and pepper in the bowl and stick it all in the pan or cook the omlette abit and then add ham?



just put it all in at the same time , ham is already cooked so you wont end up 

with food poisoning or anything.


----------



## Steff (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks insulinaddict it was a sucsess


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jun 10, 2009)

One way I do this (I like burnt cheese), is beat eggs (no milk, but a few drops of hot sauce), chop ham (add spring onion).........heat pan...add cheese let that brown (burn)...add eggs, keep moving the cooked part to the centre of the pan....whilst still wet, add ham and onions.

Now you can either fold the omelette, or place under a hot grill where it will rise just lovely.............yum!!


----------



## Steff (Jun 10, 2009)

I was going to add spring onions but did'nt want to as they go in raw thought it would take ages for them to soften and the rest of the omlette would of been spoilt, under the grill was definetly well worth it i would never of done that if insulinaddict had nto of said


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

i like to add onions and mushrooms and tomatoe to my omletts


----------



## Caroline (Jun 12, 2009)

The way I do it (I like onions too) is to cook the onions then add the ham, put in the egg or eggs (no milk in the eggs) and cook them, then add the cheese on top and put it under the grill till the top of the egg is cooked and the cheese is melted.

Fo variation peppers work quite well too, I use read and green.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 12, 2009)

Caroline said:


> The way I do it (I like onions too) is to cook the onions then add the ham, put in the egg or eggs (no milk in the eggs) and cook them, then add the cheese on top and put it under the grill till the top of the egg is cooked and the cheese is melted.
> 
> Fo variation peppers work quite well too, I use read and green.



one i like to do is use chillis and peppers with chicken mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Steff (Jun 12, 2009)

wqell im attempting another in abit the 1 i made was ok but 2 thick


----------

